# تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم  Hotmail و yahoo



## اليعازر (6 مايو 2011)

*خبرين عاجلين 

تحذير عاجل وخطير
الرجاء إبلاغ الجميع 
هناك رسائل إلكترونية متداولة تحمل في المرفقات صور لشنق أسامه أبن لادن ، 

وفي حالة فتح هذه الرسائل فإنها تحطم جهاز الكمبيوتر ولا يمكن أصلاحه .

إذا وصل إليك إيميل يحتوي على روابط لإلقاء القبض على أسامه بن لادن ، 

أو شنق أسامه بن لادن لا تفتح هذا المرفق ؛ 

هذه الرسالة يتم توزيعها خلال دول حول العالم .

الأخذ بعين الاعتبار وإرسال هذا التحذير لمن تتعاملون معهم .

الرجاء إرسال هذا التحذير لجميع أصدقائك وأقاربك وقوائم الاتصال لديك .

يجب أن تكون في حالة تأهبٍ خلال الأيام القادمة.

لا تفتح أي رسالة مرفقة بعنوان (.Invitation ) أو دعوة أو... ، بغض النظر عمن أرسل إليك . 
- هناك فيروس الشعلة الاولمبية يحرق كامل القرص الصلب في جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك عند فتحه .

وهذا الفيروس سوف يتم الحصول عليه من أي شخص لديه عنوان البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك في قائمة الاتصال ،
- ولهذا السبب يجب عليك إرسال هذا البريد الإلكتروني لجميع جهات الاتصال الخاصة بك.
الحصول على هذه الرسالة 25 مرة أفضل من الحصول على الفيروس وفتحه.

- إذا تلقيت بريد الكتروني بعنوان 'دعوة' ، وإن كان بعث بها صديق لا تفتح هذا البريد وأغلق جهازك فورًا ،
وهذا هو أسوأ فيروس أعلنت عنه قناة السي إن إن؛ وقد صنفته شركة مايكروسوفت بوصفها أخطر فيروس مدمر. 

واكتشف هذا الفيروس من قِبَل شركة مكافي بالأمس ، ولا يوجد حتى الآن إصلاح لهذا النوع من الفيروسات. 

هذا الفيروس وببساطة يتلف الملفات الحيوية في القرص .و(الخبر الثاني)

تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم

Hotmail و yahoo

الخبر بدوون مقدمات لأنه لا يحتمل التأخير

إذا وصلتك إضافة من شخص
pavlo _88 @ hotmail .com


pavlo _88 @ yahoo .com

لا تقبل لأنه فايروس

يسرق معلومات الكمبيوتر .

ونرجو من الجميع التعاون في نشر الخبر

لأن في حالة فتحه فإنك ستخسر

إيميلك مع الباسوورد

وستظهر عبارة تقول: أنت متأخر جدا فحياتك ليست جميلة . 
الفايروس اكتشف حديثا من قبل قرصان اسمه مالك الحياة ، وهم مجموعة من المخترقين الإسرائليين المراهقين تسمي نفسها

Kill arabs

أي اقتلو العرب 

نرجو نشرها في أسرع وقت ممكن
*


----------



## Bent el Massih (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*ميرسي على التحذير
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يعوضك خير على المعلومات الحذيريه دى


----------



## وردة الرمال (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اليعازر معلومات مفيدة


----------



## staregypt (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يستر
شكرا


----------



## كليماندوس (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على التحذير  المهم و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فادى محب (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب سلام
شكرا ليك
ربنا يستر


----------



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا للتحذير الهام جدا*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكرك اخى العازر--- الرب يباركك*


----------



## mr.hima (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مرسي على المعلومة وربنا يسترها


----------



## شنودة وهيب عزيز (22 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التحذير الهام وربنا يحافظ علينا وعلى حاسبتنا 
امين


----------



## iBassam (30 يناير 2013)

اخي الحبيب خبر جميل لكن اعتقد فيه مبالغة خصوصا في اخر الموضوع!!!
اذا الفيروس ياخذ الايميل هاي بسيطه في الف طريقه للاسترجاع واذا كان الوندوز هو الضعيف و يتاثر باابسط فايروس الحل تنتقل لنظام الماكنتوش بدء من النسخة 10.5.6 الي اخر اصدار او استخدم اصدارات ليونكس لانها اقوي و اقوي من و ندوز وانا افضل الماكنتوش لصعوبه اختراقه


----------



## saman2 (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اخي ربنا يحميك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك على التنبيه 
الرب يباركك


----------



## bent el noor (3 أبريل 2013)

ميرسي للتنبيه 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ooasd (3 أبريل 2013)

مشكووور علـ تنبيه


----------



## aalyhabib (28 يونيو 2013)

شكرا للتحذير الهام جدا.

وأضيف  أي  ملف  بأسم  Invitation 

ممنوع  فتحه  ويحول الي  ال جنك 

أو  يتم  عمل  Delete & Block
****
تلك  الميلات  مازالت  ترسل  حتي  الآن 

ويجب  الحذر  الشديد  منها
​


----------



## MaGnOm (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا لتحدير الهام 

انا عندي خبرة في امور الحماية 

 بشكل جيد رح انزل شروحات مفيده 
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

* هو حد لسة بستعمل الياهو كله بقى فيس بوك بوك ​*


----------

